# Top Gear.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

What is the BBC thinking putting that obnoxious moron Chris Evens to host their most popular and lucrative TV show???

Ray.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

He speaks very highly of you Ray:grin2::wink2:


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

raynipper said:


> What is the BBC thinking putting that obnoxious moron Chris Evens to host their most popular and lucrative TV show???
> 
> Ray.


They could at least take him off the radio so that we could listen to Radio 2 in the mornings.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Radio 2, the One Show and now Top Gear - jeezo the world has gone mad


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Can't stand him. The Ginger T****r.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

chilly said:


> He speaks very highly of you Ray:grin2::wink2:


I remember him many years ago doing a breakfast show on Channel 4 in bed I think. He mostly put people and guests down.!!
A group of us RV owners were asked to join him for the breakfast show and we all refused.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't stand him, but luckily I hardly ever watch telly. 

I wonder if people will turn off in their millions. I doubt it as he seems quite popular.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

The Chris Evans of today is a totally different kettle of fish from the Chris Evans of yesteryear! Many predicted the demise of Radio Two's breakfast show when he took over from Terry Wogan but he has in fact increased listening figures. He is a consummate broadcaster and he knows a hell of a lot about cars AND he has been endorsed by Clarkson! Finally, he works tirelessly for Children In Need and donates a lot of his personal fortune to CIN and other charities. By his own admission he was a prat in his younger days, many of us were, but everyone deserves another chance and IMHO he has become a mature and extremely watchable (and listenable) presenter.

Andy


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

If personality was made of chocolate he could not fill a smartie, I cannot stand the sight or sound of him, but it is always the case that ****holes like him get these jobs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> The Chris Evans of today is a totally different kettle of fish from the Chris Evans of yesteryear! Many predicted the demise of Radio Two's breakfast show when he took over from Terry Wogan but he has in fact increased listening figures. He is a consummate broadcaster and he knows a hell of a lot about cars AND he has been endorsed by Clarkson! Finally, he works tirelessly for Children In Need and donates a lot of his personal fortune to CIN and other charities. By his own admission he was a prat in his younger days, many of us were, but everyone deserves another chance and IMHO he has become a mature and extremely watchable (and listenable) presenter.
> 
> Andy


I couldn't have put it any better Andy, CE is a changed man these days.

Not sure I'd want him on TG though, but he would probably be a lot better than that ponsy arse Glennister, or Kidd, Jaykay might be good though, but JC is the only one to replace JC, looks like TG might end up on Netflicks anyway.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-33153633

http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/Chris-Evans-to-lead-new-Top-Gear-line-up-2016-06-16


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

You might be right,Clarkson got the job first time round.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Is this official? Link?

I think he will be just about the only person that could replace Clarkson. I think he will do a good job. I watched the TFI Friday comeback show the other day. Brilliant. Reminded me of some happy times in the 90's. Bonkers but so is TG.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Is this official? Link?
> 
> I think he will be just about the only person that could replace Clarkson. I think he will do a good job. I watched the TFI Friday comeback show the other day. Brilliant. Reminded me of some happy times in the 90's. Bonkers but so is TG.


I recorded it as I liked most of the original madcap TFI, not watched it all yet.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Marmite Evans, a worthy successor to Marmite Clarkson then.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Marmite Evans, a worthy successor to Marmite Clarkson then.


Yeah exactly. It needs to be someone like him. The other suggestions are ludicrous. I am still not sure it will work. Maybe they need three new presenters.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Is this official? Link?
> 
> I think he will be just about the only person that could replace Clarkson. I think he will do a good job. I watched the TFI Friday comeback show the other day. Brilliant. Reminded me of some happy times in the 90's. Bonkers but so is TG.


But that was in the last century Barry when you were young and impressionable (daft). 
First impressions stick with me and I have to turn over when he is on the One Show.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> But that was in the last century Barry when you were young and impressionable (daft).
> First impressions stick with me and I have to turn over when he is on the One Show.
> 
> Ray.


I see what your saying Ray and I am not a massive fan but for me it needs to be someone of that Ilk. The 90's seem like yesterday to me. :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> But that was in the last century Barry when you were young and impressionable (daft).
> First impressions stick with me and I have to turn over when he is on the One Show.
> 
> Ray.


I usually manage to turn over as soon as I hear "the one show" > >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I quite like Quinton Wilson but he is too serious.
Jay Lenno is a great petrolhead but a Yank.
It does need a 'nutter' like JC but a watchable nutter.
After all Top Gear was a success because it was all out entertainment.!

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I quite like Quinton Wilson but he is too serious.
> Jay Lenno is a great petrolhead but a Yank.
> *It does need a 'nutter' like JC but a watchable nutter.*
> After all Top Gear was a success because it was all out entertainment.!
> ...


I think it should be me, Tuggers and Erneboy.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed Barry.
But the PC brigade might have something to say about that.................... 

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can I drive the tanks over the caravans please?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Only if Evans is in the caravan Alan.

Ray.


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Ray,
There is a waiting list for that.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

raynipper said:


> What is the BBC thinking putting that obnoxious moron Chris Evens to host their most popular and lucrative TV show???
> 
> Ray.


They know their market Ray. :smile2:

http://www.theguardian.com/media/2012/aug/10/bbc-david-cameron-chris-evans

Dick


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Lol - The good old Guardian. I do not think even they have given this reason for Ed not winning - yet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Be careful you don't fall foul of the PC brigade ganging up on CE, he is Ginger after all, well the hair dye is > >


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I quite like Quinton Wilson but he is too serious.


...and waaay too slimey


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

After listening to Chris Evans on the One show this evening, it might be a tangible idea from the BBC. 

cabby


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

BBC, we need a tit to replace the old tit on Top Gear...

Now who is the biggest tit we know hmm!.

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> I think it should be me, Tuggers and Erneboy.


Err the fat and the furious!.

ray.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

give the bloke a chance - I'm a massive JC and CE fan - if you don't like them u probably wouldn't like me - but I don't know you and U dont know me - and I would only write you off after I met you and not before


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

The shows finished, any other presenter(s) still won't come anywhere near Clarkson,May & thingy. Maybe a quaint soap opera could fill the slot - how about 'Westminsterenders' where instead of shouting we could watch rich powerful people discussing more ways to subjugate the population . . . Ah, we have it already, it's called politics.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

caulkhead said:


> Finally, he works tirelessly for Children In Need and donates a lot of his personal fortune to CIN and other charities.


A celeb doing a lot of work for children's charities... he must be an alright bloke then :shock:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh what a lot of hot air floating about, the format will be entirely different, with different presenters covering all kinds of motoring subjects, thereby extending its public appeal. Give it a decent go and then moan,:grin2::grin2: judge it on its own merits or faults.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Another 'celeb' that did good work for charities was Saville I remember.

Now before the roof comes in I'm not saying CE is like JS. Although both are pretty obnoxious to my thinking.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

chilly said:


> ...and waaay too slimey


Yup, think slug.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats not nice Kev.!!! Old Quenton appreciates many of the old cars I relate to.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Thats not nice Kev.!!! Old Quenton appreciates many of the old cars I relate to.
> 
> Ray.


I never mentioned his taste which is similar to my own, but would you want him out alone with your wife or daughter.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Another 'celeb' that did good work for charities was Saville I remember.
> 
> Now before the roof comes in I'm not saying CE is like JS. Although both are pretty obnoxious to my thinking.
> 
> Ray.


We all know about Saville. What is it about CE that makes you say that he is obnoxious Ray? I appreciate why people may not like his presenting style but obnoxious?

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess as I said earlier his put down belittling people attitude didn't give me that warm fuzzy feeling about him then and it hasn't changed.
Do Leopards change their spots Andy.? I feel he is still somewhat arrogant. 

Ray.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I guess they tried really, really hard to find someone obnoxious and moronic enough to fill Clarkson's jeans, but failed miserably and Chris Evans was the best (worst?) they could do.

Be thankful at least it isn't those real morons Ant & Dec, then it would be a case of "get me out of here".


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

PS If you apply for tickets for TG you have to agree to having 50/50 male and female in the group or you will not be allowed in.

I've heard they are now applying that criteria to the 3 presenters as well so it will be Evans, Jodie Kidd and Alan Carr.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Stanner said:


> PS If you apply for tickets for TG you have to agree to having 50/50 male and female in the group or you will not be allowed in.
> 
> I've heard they are now applying that criteria to the 3 presenters as well so it will be Evans, Jodie Kidd and Alan Carr.


:laugh::laugh::laugh: I think that is to stop fights breaking out in the audience. The women dilute the testosterone flying about.

Come to think about it maybe that is why it's also now a policy in the production team :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Dick


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Don't know why you are worrying - no matter who BBC substitute it'll be a waste of time. You can't reinvent the wheel. How long do you give it? Anyone watch 3 and half men? (Where is that icon of a dolly sticking her finger down her throat?)


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

siggie said:


> A celeb doing a lot of work for children's charities... he must be an alright bloke then :shock:


You mean, like Saville?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

HH I think that post is uncalled for. 
Plus why do you all compare CE to JC the show will be different.Might be worse, could be better. ratings will show soon enough.Leemings spring to mind on this occasion, or maybe just sheep.>>

cabb


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Just a cynical remark... nothing personal!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: I think that is to stop fights breaking out in the audience. The women dilute the testosterone flying about.
> 
> Come to think about it maybe that is why it's also now a policy in the production team :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Dick


More likely so they have more top totty to push up the front, pun intended > >


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

HermanHymer said:


> Just a cynical remark... nothing personal!


I think you may have misunderstood my initial post. Caulkhead appeared to be singing the praises of CE and finished with the quote I responded to. My response was a tongue in cheek way of pointing out that doing work for children's charities does not equal good guy - and yes, I was referring to JS!! :wink2:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I guess as I said earlier his put down belittling people attitude didn't give me that warm fuzzy feeling about him then and it hasn't changed.
> Do Leopards change their spots Andy.? I feel he is still somewhat arrogant.
> 
> Ray.


Leopards NO! People YES! Personally I think he is a changed character but I certainly get why he divides opinion. I must admit to being biased however. We are both bretheren of the Ginger Tossers Club:wink2:

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Chris Evans hasn’t exactly been a hit with ‘Top Gear’ fans, and his decision to jokily pinch Jeremy Clarkson’s famous catchphrase, to close an episode of ‘The One Show’, hasn’t gone down well.

On Friday afternoon it was announced that Chris will depart ‘The One Show’, in order to focus on rebooting the motoring show.


----------

